#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Vrienden en vijanden... dit is jullie kans!

## axs

Hoi gentlemens en lady's, vrienden en vriendinnen en ook mijn vijanden!
Ik heb in het verleden al wat mensen op de tenen getrapt met postings te verwijderen en andere er weer mee geholpen...
Nu je kans om revenge te nemen!
Hier komt jullie kans, stem mij weg! (toch voor even  :Wink: )

Even een vraagje om naar de volgende site te surfen en even je stem uit te brengen.
Gaat om een ludieke actie van Virgin Express en aangezien er nog paar mensen zijn die mij wat te goed hebben (en ik hun...) vraag ik gewoon om ff op de link te klikken en me te helpen!

Alvast bedankt en aan degenen die stemmen, ik verloot nog wel een  zitje op een ander vliegtuig naar een andere bestemming, de insiders weten wel waarover ik het heb  :Big Grin: 

http://axs.wilnaarvalencia.com



de ranking kan je vinden op 
http://axs.wilnaarvalencia.com/GUI/d...ontrol=ranking

----------


## Roeltej

Dit is je kans om axs weg te krijgen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fritz

Je hebt het eigenlijk niet verdiend, maar ik heb toch maar geklikt... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Van de site: 
_Positie in het klassement van axs : 2312

Jammer genoeg ben je niet bij de 250 deelnemers met het hoogste aantal stemmen. Maar geef het niet op, de medailles worden pas aan de streep uitgedeeld. Je hebt nog tot 18 december tijd om je vrienden te motiveren om voor jou te stemmen. Veel succes!_

----------


## Scan head

Ik heb je wegstemd ook al heb ik geen flauw benul wie je bent, alleen dat je ( alle )postings verwijderd..  :Wink: 

Ik hoop voor je dat je het wint!

----------


## Gast1401081

positie 1278 dankzij mij, dus nog ff doorslijmen, en vechten.........

----------


## axs

88 mensen deze posting gelezen en geen 30 man gestemd... goe bezig!

Ik ga me kwaad maken hé! en dan...

Pffff, verwens me al maar naar Valencia  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Forum telt views soms dubbel, gloof k  :Wink: 

Ik heb inmiddels ook al gestemd (ik was nummer 7).
Niet dat ik je wegwens, maar gewoon ff stemmen, zodat die gene een keer lekker op vakantie kan. [8D]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 88 mensen deze posting gelezen en geen 30 man gestemd... goe bezig!
> 
> Ik ga me kwaad maken hé! en dan...
> 
> Pffff, verwens me al maar naar Valencia



dat is nog geen 50 %  :Big Grin:  nie goe bezig [B)]
toch maar een stemmetje uitgebracht [:X]
sis

----------


## ronny

ook maar eventjes gedaan dan :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## DjFlo

Aangezien ik niets te doen heb, heb ik ook ff gestemd.
Veel plezier als je gaat :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## jerre

allez, nog maar 1004 stapjes hoger te gaan,
komaan maakt da ge weg zijt of we sturen je naar erps-kwerps, urk of iets van die toestanden

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Ik ben nooit te beroerd om op mijn muis te klikken, dus ook dit keer niet.....over 899 klikjes zit je in Valencia. Veel suc6!!

John

----------


## Harmen

861,

als moderator zijnde is het je beroep, maar je zal toch maar spontaan in de top 25 staan[ :Embarrassment: )]
je moet zowiezo wel arrogant zijn om hier aan mee te doen hoor tom  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> 861,
> 
> als moderator zijnde is het je beroep, maar je zal toch maar spontaan in de top 25 staan[)]
> je moet zowiezo wel arrogant zijn om hier aan mee te doen hoor tom



En dan?
Moet hier wat vijanden zien te maken die me weg willen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Positie in het klassement van axs : 816

weg met axs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Eerst het bakje uit de vriezer opmaken..dan zal ik op je stemmen.. :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Eerst het bakje uit de vriezer opmaken..dan zal ik op je stemmen..



haha!

Hijs goed  :Big Grin: 
Moet blijkbaar dringend nog eens binnenspringen bij je Olaf! Nooit gedacht dat het er nog zou staan! Denk dat anders binnenkort de geur in je vriezer niet meer te doen is  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

now ik hoop dat het je lukt

----------


## Jan-Peter

OK mijn stem heb je ook gekregen, maar straks wel mooie foto's in het forum !

----------


## DjFx

ook maar ff gestemd, veel plezier daar (mocht je daar komen [:P])

----------


## Niels1987

heeft ook hulp geboden ... klik...

----------


## LuPuS

http://salomon.wilnaarvalencia.com

Je mag ik ook altijd helpen  :Smile: 

Doe dit samen met enkele vrienden, en dan verloten we het ticket...

Nuja alvast ook op jou gestemd!

ALLE BELGEN NAAR VALENCIA  :Wink:

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> http://salomon.wilnaarvalencia.com
> 
> Je mag ik ook altijd helpen 
> 
> Doe dit samen met enkele vrienden, en dan verloten we het ticket...
> 
> Nuja alvast ook op jou gestemd!
> ...



Als dat zou kunnen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Alsjeblieft, maar stuur wel een kaartje hè!?  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:_Geplaatst door wilnaarvalencia.com_
> 
> Positie in het klassement van axs : 503

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Je hebt het niet echt verdient, maar toch maar weer gestemd.
kan me herinneren dat je een jaar (of) twee ook al eens meegedaan, EN GEWONNEN hebt..
Nooit iets van gehoord destijds..

Dus laatste keer...

SuCCeS

----------


## vasco

Heb maar op AXS en Lupus geklikt. Dat de "grootste kwal" maar mag winnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

Positie in het klassement van axs : 454
had dan ook maar gelachen om mijn humor  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )] :Wink:

----------


## Lykle

positie 451 dat gaat vooruit....

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik zit nu op school, dus nog een keer gestemd (ben 126  :Wink: )

Positie 415 bij deze! [8D]

----------


## oversound

Zo even een stemmetje van school af.
Nu nog eentje van thuis en je hebt er 2 bij.
Succes

----------


## Michel_G

Positite 409  :Big Grin: 

Wat zou het heerlijk rustig zijn zonder....................... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

(anderzijds zullen de meeste je missen, ook al zullen ze het niet toegeven [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Edit:
Ook even op de andere computer gestemd, nu positie 365  :Smile:

----------


## MSSS

Mijn stem heb je ook! Mocht je erheen gaan dan uiteraard wel foto's erna  :Wink:

----------


## daantje

zo ook ff gestemd  :Smile:

----------


## Niels1987

gaat goed met je ! Positie in het klassement van axs : 378

ik gaat mandag ff op schoolstemmen...  :Wink:

----------


## eddy56

Stem 161 staat erbij, suc6 ermee

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Mark-LED

Positie in het klassement van axs : 369

Jammer genoeg ben je niet bij de 250 deelnemers met het hoogste aantal stemmen. Maar geef het niet op, de medailles worden pas aan de streep uitgedeeld. Je hebt nog tot 18 december tijd om je vrienden te motiveren om voor jou te stemmen. Veel succes!

---

Komop mensen meer promotie, willen we nog van axs af of hoe zit dat?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

kan vertellen dat je op elke comp van school kunt stemmen dus jongens ga je gang. alleen dat verdomde in loggen

----------


## driesmees

thuis en op school gestemd, veel plezier!!!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Slechts 2 punten vanwaar ik kan stemmen, die heb je WEL

Succes
John

----------


## musicjohn

Hoi Tom,

Ik heb ook effe op je gestemd.

Maar in plaats van Valencia kun je beter naar Fuengirola komen (net onder torremolinos). Het is hier nog heerlijk warm (ca. 23ºC op de dag). Heb  het hier na 2 jaar nog steeds reuze naar m'n zin !!!  :Big Grin: 

Dan kunnen we nog eens gezellig over geluid en licht praten onder het genot van een biertje of en lekkere spaanse brandy. Of, als je over talenten beschikt, kun je lekker met mij mee muziceren, zingen, jammen.... wat dan ook.

Hé.... suc6 Kanjer !!!

Greetzzz....

John

----------


## delighted

Ook ik wens je alvast een fijne vakantie!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ook ik heb natuurlijk voor je gestemt.

Oprotten jij!! [:P]

----------


## Freek Fokker

Gewoon cookies steeds weggooien, kan je weer opnieuw stemmen.
Hij geeft dan iig geen melding dat je al een keer eerder hebt gestemd.
Misschien word je ip ook wel gelogt maar is te proberen!

----------


## daantje

uh ik denk ook dat de IP adressen worden "genoteerd" want anders wordt er teveel mee gefrauwdeerd oid.(weer niet hoe je het schrijft.)

----------


## Rademakers

Goed idee! Ik heb meteen vóór gestemd  :Big Grin: . Succes!

Edit: Hmmm...iemand heeft zijn post verwijderd [ :Embarrassment: )].

Mvg Johan

----------


## Sikkie

Je hebt er weeer een stem bij hoor. 440ste plaats. Nog maar een paar stemmen te gaan. Succes!

Gr,

Tom

----------


## Fritz

Dit heeft er niets mee te maken?





> citaate 25-jarige Tom Manshoven uit Kortessem is vrijdag tot tweede winnaar van "De vliegensvlugge kwis" op Q-Music uitgeroepen. Net als de vorige winnaar, Roel Beckers uit Genk, krijgt ook hij een vliegtuig met zijn naam op ter beschikking om samen met veertig vrienden naar een Virgin-bestemming in Europa te vliegen. Tom Manshoven is geen onbekende in het Limburgse radiolandschap. Eerder al hield hij zich intensief bezig met de Kortessemse radio Ariane (fm 107.6).



Bron: www.fmradio.be

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> Dit heeft er niets mee te maken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jurjen_barel

hmmz.. ik kan ineens nog een keer stemmen.. andere pc, maar via dezelfde adsl-lijn [:0]

Nja... weer een stem erbij en nu op 627  :Wink: 





> citaat:Benieuwd of je alvast je koffers moet beginnen pakken? Het aantal stemmen dat je moet halen om in de Top 250 te geraken, is op dit moment:  789

----------


## Niels1987

stem: nu ineens plaats 802.. Stemmen dus

----------

